# Meine Musikproduktionen 2014



## Halle14 (4. September 2014)

Hallo, ich beschäftige mich schon länger mit FL Studio und der Produktion von elektronischer Musik. Ich finde mittlerweile ist es Zeit meine Musik mal der Öffentlichkeit zu präsentieren. Es geht so in Richtung Electro.
Ich würde mich über Meinungen zu der Musik freuen. Wenn ihr Tipps habt was ich verbessern kann, nur her damit!

Artist: SlosDa https://www.facebook.com/slosda
Gentre: Electro

https://soundcloud.com/slosda/baltic-city-slosda

https://soundcloud.com/slosda/home-slosda-feat-judith

https://soundcloud.com/slosda/start-the-night


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2014)

Electro ist nicht so ganz meine Stilrichtung die ich höre.

Trotzdem klingt das sehr gut. 
Echt spitze gemacht [ich selbst habe auch FL Studio]. 
Beim zweiten Song würde ich die Gesangsstimme aber mehr in den Vordergrund bringen.


----------



## matrix187 (4. September 2014)

Arbeite mal den Side Chain mehr aus damit die Bassline und der Kick sauberer durch kommen. Generell solltest du noch mal mit einem Limiter drüber gehen. Aufbau und Führung ist ok. 
Gute Arbeit.


----------

